# paper match



## OlliausHamm (Jul 26, 2012)

hi folks ... i want to made some skulls and skeletons fore my cemetery. :xbones:
i thing about paper match but this is not water proof ... what can i use? monster mud???
pls help me :jol:


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

I don't really know except to waterproof it with a deck sealer. Anyone else side with me here?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Papier mache items can made relatively waterproof if you use spar urethane (also known as marine varnish) as the final coating. Take a look at Stolloween's discussion of the basics of papier mache here:

http://www.stolloween.com/?page_id=209


----------



## OlliausHamm (Jul 26, 2012)

ty @ Roxy  this is what i need


----------



## Frightmaster-General (Sep 9, 2011)

Here's another link that might be of some use:

http://www.papiermache.co.uk/articles/waterproofing-papier-mache/


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Put enough varnish on it, and as long as you don't nick or scratch it anywhere it should last a good long time outdoors. The link provided above is a good source of info on various waterproofing methods.


----------



## OlliausHamm (Jul 26, 2012)

Wtf is varnish ?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Varnish is a clear, protective finish used primarily on wood. Here is a Wiki write-up:

Varnish - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

By varnish I meant Spar Urethane, sorry!


----------



## OlliausHamm (Jul 26, 2012)

Aaaaaaah  ok ... I know  
Thanx


----------



## bleigh (Sep 2, 2012)

I do a seal of driveway sealer and filler on mine. Then i paint colors i want and top it off with a spar varnish. They turn almost fiberglass like.


----------

